# Kreise aus AutoCad sind in Freehand nicht mehr rund!



## schmitzowitsch (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe meine autocad Zeichnung als PDF geplottet und in Freehand importiert. Soweit sogut, ich kann alles editieren und auch alle Strichstärken sind so wie sie sein sollen. Allerdings bestehen die Kreise und Kurven aus geraden Segmenten. Bei einem Kreis aus 16 Stück. Weiss jemand wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann=

gruss


----------



## Lord Brain (6. Januar 2004)

Ich habe mal ein bisschen herum probiert und keine Lösung gefunden mit der man ein Polygon automatisch rund zaubern kann...
Es gibt da wohl so eins zwei anstrengende Bastelmöglichkeiten...

Was aber am Besten funktionieren dürfte ist, dass du einfach dein 16-Eck durch einen Kreis mit gleichem Umfang ersetzt.

.....edit....................
Vielleicht kannst du auch in deinem CAD-Dokument die Segmentanzahl deiner Kreise erhöhen...zum Beispiel auf 64 oder 256 oder oder oder ...damit wäre dein Kreis in Freehand zwar immernoch kein echter Kreis aber immerhin ein n-Eck mit richtig vielen Ecken was ziemlich rund aussehen dürfte.
Nachteil ist dann möglicherweise die größere Datenmenge, die bewältigt werden muss.


----------



## schmitzowitsch (6. Januar 2004)

tja, ich hab natürlich auch noch weiterprobiert und gesehen dass man mit Illustrator .dxf und .dwg Dateien öffnen kann. Hier bleiben die Kreise auch Kreise, leider sind die Strichstärken nicht mit  übernommen worden, was aber dadurch wettgemacht wird dass Illustrator Ebenen erstellt. Für jede Farbe eine. Man muss sich also daran gewöhnen in AutoCad jede Farbe zu einer Strichstärke zuzuordnen! Eventuell gibt es aber auch ne Möglichkeit dass die Strichstärke mit übernommen wird. Ich habe Illustrator 10 benutzt.


----------

